# Behold: My NEW bike!!!!!!



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

OK, not really... But I'm bored and since no one is posting anything here I thought I would post a pic of the bike I'm planning to buy to replace the Spot in 2-3 years.

6 Inches of travel, 30.5 pounds...  Niiiiceeee. It only needs a gravity retarder and its done :thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Very, very nice!! :eekster:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yeah.. DT's new bike rocks... and the new 08 XT stuff looks real fine... I specially like the shadow RD and the brake levers...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

OOOOOOoooooooverkillllllllll...........


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

at last someone postes something! :eekster:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

........... :d


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

:crazy: 
..........................
:thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> OOOOOOoooooooverkillllllllll...........


Yeeeessssssssssss!!!!!!! But so Squisssshiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Yeeeessssssssssss!!!!!!! But so Squisssshiiiii!!!!!!


Yo! Squeezy...

Have you ridden the Nobby Nics?
You know I don't really ride, so it would take me like 4 weeks to even try on pavement a tyre.

What 'bout you?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah DT's RFX looks awesome.

2-3 years? How about getting one from Interbike this year and you can sell your 5-spot to me!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Yeeeessssssssssss!!!!!!! But so Squisssshiiiii!!!!!!


Hahahahaha


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> Yeah DT's RFX looks awesome.
> 
> 2-3 years? How about getting one from Interbike this year and you can sell your 5-spot to me!


You serious Willis?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> You serious Willis?


Ass serious as the massive wedgie he got when he took his photo for his avatar :yesnod:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Ass serious as the massive wedgie he got when he took his photo for his avatar :yesnod:


Wedgies were so common in my Secundaria, that I really got used to them. Since then, no saddle is too painful.

Mada... there's your prey... take it. He's serious.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Wedgies were so common in my Secundaria, that I really got used to them. Since then, no saddle is too painful.
> 
> Mada... there's your prey... take it. He's serious.


"Wedgies"??? I guess thats what they called them... :skep:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> "Wedgies"??? I guess thats what they called them... :skep:


I'm not sure... maybe I misunderstood your post.

Are we talking about "calzon chino"?? :skep:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> I'm not sure... maybe I misunderstood your post.
> 
> Are we talking about "calzon chino"?? :skep:


I was, but I dont know if you think I think you were. Were you thinking that or were you thinking what I thought you were?
  :skep:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I was, but I dont know if you think I think you were. Were you thinking that or were you thinking what I thought you were?
> :skep:


Yeah, I was... But I didn't know if you were... were you or weren't you?

I never think... N-E-V-E-.... uh.... what was the topic about again? :crazy:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Yo! Squeezy...
> 
> Have you ridden the Nobby Nics?
> You know I don't really ride, so it would take me like 4 weeks to even try on pavement a tyre.
> ...


Actually, I tried to fit them on my road bike this weekend but they wouldn't stretch...  I'm all set to ride them this sunday


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*Bionic leg*

I just found this very interesting photo


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You serious Willis?


Don't I look serious?

The logistics might be a bit tricky though.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

*I just found this very interesting photo!*

turners are for girls


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

JAJAJA sailor moon pwnage. 
Gotta show respect to a person that rides using a bionic leg, must be really tough.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> Don't I look serious?


That youre wearing in that picture doesn't help 



tigerdog said:


> The logistics might be a bit tricky though.


Logistics is my middle name, just ask Warp :thumbsup:


----------

